# Safe Spray Paint?



## HedgieGirl519

I'm thinking about painting my white C&C an undecided colour. Does anyone know if there are any safe spray paints? Or if it's safe at all? I asked an employee at Home Depot but he knew just about as much as me. So... anyone?  

Oh and I don't have a hedgehog right now. I'm still looking for one. So the grids would have lots of time to air out. Hang them on the clothes line or something :lol:


----------



## Christemo

I wouldn't simply because the paint will flake off, even with primer.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I've researched about paint in the past and from what I gathered it's safe to use Krylon Spray Paint as long as it is left outside to cure and off gas for two weeks at least. The Krylon leaves a plastic like finish and is used when restoring other small animal cages. I'd look into it and gather more info but thought I'd say just in case it helps focus in on what you are looking for.


----------



## Nancy

You will have to give it a good sanding first which will be time consuming to get all those little bars. There are many paints that don't need a primer. Look for something that is non toxic and safe for children. Once it is well dried it should be fine as hedgies don't tend to chew bars.


----------



## LarryT

They sell the cube grids in alot of colors, can you return the white ones?


----------



## HedgieGirl519

I've only ever seen the white ones and the black ones. I got mine at Walmart which ones has white ones (where I live), and I bought them a year ago so I can't return them. And I've only seen the black ones at Canadian Tire.


----------



## GoldenEyes

They sell pretty pink ones in the US at walmart, unfortunately, not where I am  Oh well, I think maybe, unless you REALLY want to do it, maybe leave it the way it is  Seems like a lot of work.


----------



## HedgieGirl519

I could always order them online, but that'd be an extra $100 or so. The grids that I got at Walmart cost me $87.87. I'm not sure if I'll paint them or not. Sanding all those bars would be a pain in the butt.


----------



## NoDivision

I got blue ones for Sherlock when I was using a C&C cage. I found that really, the bar colors does't matter all that much. I hardy even noticed that they were blue. You can decorate your cage all sorts of other ways


----------



## Nancy

Costco in Canada used to have a double set for $19ish. They had them in all different colours and even had mesh ones. Worth looking. Canadian Tire also has them at times but that I've seen, only black and white.


----------



## hanhan27

HedgieGirl519 said:


> I could always order them online, but that'd be an extra $100 or so. The grids that I got at Walmart cost me $87.87. I'm not sure if I'll paint them or not. Sanding all those bars would be a pain in the butt.


Wal-Mart charges $87 for storage cube grids?? That is insane. I got mine for $17 a piece at Target and I thought THAT was a bit steep!


----------



## GoldenEyes

Yeah 87 does seem like a crazy price, how much did you buy? Or is that with shipping?


----------



## HedgieGirl519

I bought 4 packages at $19.97 each (+ 10% tax). There was 14 grids in each package. I needed that many for the 3x2 cage I was going to do, and actually ended up not having quite enough. That's why I was so shocked when I read on here that people made a whole cage for $40 and $60. Cause the coroplast was $22 for just a 18"x30" piece! A piece big enough to fit the bottom of the cage then fold up for the sides would have been $98 + tax.


----------



## CourtneyFaye

You needed 4 and didn't have enough!? :shock: I'm assuming you got these because they match you price http://www.walmart.com/ip/Whitmor-White-Wire-Storage-Cubes-Four-Cubes-Interlocked/5005200. There is 17 in each package... Lets see you would need 6 for the floor, 6 for the top, and 10 for the sides. That would be 22 total only making you need 2 packages and there would be leftovers. I'm confused lol! If you could clear that up for me, it would be awesome! :lol:


----------



## HedgieGirl519

I'll try to make this the least confusing possible :lol: . I was going to do a 3x2 with loft + storage area (so it's not directly on the floor).

I started with 56 grids. 

Storage:
Very Bottom (Bottom of storage) - 6
Back Wall of Storage - 6
Left Wall of Storage - 4
Right Wall of Storage - 4

Cage (Main Level):
Bottom of Cage - 6
Right Wall of Cage - 2
Left Wall of Cage - 2
Back Wall of Cage - 3
Front Wall of Cage - 3
Lid - 5

Loft 1:
Floor - 2
Right Wall - 2 

Loft 2:
Floor - 2
Walls - 6
Lid - 2

=57


----------



## CourtneyFaye

That makes sense


----------

